# [Résolu] plus de usb-pwc-re dans portage ???

## FortKnox

Possesseur d'une logitech pro 4000 qui marchait super bien avec ce driver, après changement de noyau (du aux soucis avec alsa) ben portage me dit qu'il est plus dans l'arbre !!!!! 

On fait comment pour ces cams maintenant ???

Merci d'avanceLast edited by FortKnox on Mon Mar 10, 2008 8:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Peut-être media-video/setpwc ?

 *Quote:*   

> Supported hardware :
> 
> [...]
> 
> Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro
> ...

 

----------

## FortKnox

non ça marche pas...

il me faut un module à charger et là y a pas ....

----------

## Desintegr

Le module pwc du noyau ne fonctionne pas sinon ?

----------

## FortKnox

pas essayé encore... je vais recompilé pour voir

----------

## Dismantr

Tu nous tiens au courant ? j'ai moi aussi une cam qui fonctionne avec ce pilote  :Wink: 

----------

## FortKnox

Multimédia Devices --> Video capture adapters --> V4l usb devices ---> usb philips cameras

ça marche nickel

Merci les gars

----------

## dreamer86

Je suis possesseur d'une Logitech Quickcam 4000 et ça m'interesse également.

Je crois que les pilotes fournis avec le kernel sont de moindre qualité et ne permettent pas une bonne résolution comparé au Saillard driver (c'était le cas avant).

Apparament, celui-ci a été retiré de portage à cause de problème de compil, j'espère que son retour est pour bientôt : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209764  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

Ca m'embête aussi car j'ai aussi une logitech pro 4000 et j'utilisai aussi ce pilote, qui fonctionne super bien...

J'espère vraiment que ça va bouger rapidement   :Confused: 

----------

## polytan

On peut surement récupérer un ebuild et le mettre dans un portage local,non ?

----------

## dreamer86

J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé...  :Sad: 

----------

## polytan

et ca :

* media-video/qc-usb

     Available versions:  0.6.6 {kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Logitech USB Quickcam Express Linux Driver Modules

[I] media-video/qc-usb-messenger

     Available versions:  1.5 ~1.6 1.7 1.7-r1 {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  1.7-r1(09:31:15 27.02.2008)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://home.mag.cx/messenger

     Description:         Logitech USB Quickcam Express Messenger & Communicate Linux Driver Modules

Ca ne convient pas ?

----------

## dreamer86

Non, c'est les drivers pour la Quickcam Express, marchent pas avec la Quickam 4000 pro  :Sad: 

----------

## polytan

Si tu as encore les sources, tu peux surement récupérer un vieil ebuild d'une archive portage, non ?

----------

## kwenspc

Si c'est possible de pécho les ebuilds supprimés de portage, fin il me semble (j'ai pas regardé   :Razz: ) : http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/

Et bah voilà: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/media-video/usb-pwc-re/?hideattic=0

----------

